# How much would you say this SE-R is worth?



## Ghost93 (Feb 6, 2005)

It has 147,000 actual miles.4-2-1 ceramic coated header, Crane multispark ignition, K&N filter, 75hp shot NOS, and stainless steel dual outlet muffler.
I also has 5th gear pop out.
It runs perfect, starts right up and idles perfect. No rattles or weird noises.
Here are the pics. (sorry 56k guys)


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I wouldnt pay no more then $2300 MAX


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

To me...its worth whatever you are willing to pay for it! B13 SE-R's arent a dime a dozen like 200SX SE-R's. So its pretty hard to find one that you like. Because of the mods though I would be a little catious about buying it. You dont know how it was driven...with any used car you take that chance, yeah. But since this car is modded already its has probably seen alot more wear and tear then a stock SE-R that some old lady drove.

Seing that the motor is a Highport, and looking at the seats Im guessing its a 93. I would give like $2500 at most if you really REALLY wanted it.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I would say like the others how much do you want it. 147k on and engine that has a 75 shot it deffinately going to increase wear alot. It has pop out there is some $$ and the lights and ding. I would say 2000max. I like the MK2 golf or gti in the background.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

touch up the dark spots on the body where the paint is missing with a spray paint, clean your headlights, paint the grill white and detail the engine a bit and you might be able to get 2000 something. I wouldn't pay more than 1700 on it cause of the high mileage ... no power options and it's a stick. I like the wheels... get those spots on the body touched up seriously. A white spray paint can is like 4.97, use Rustoleum it's good stuff.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Because of the NOS and some damage my wallet says $800.00. My heart tells me that this car is beat up and even tho there might be some life left in her it is still beat.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Twiz said:


> touch up the dark spots on the body where the paint is missing with a spray paint, clean your headlights, paint the grill white and detail the engine a bit and you might be able to get 2000 something. I wouldn't pay more than 1700 on it cause of the high mileage ... no power options and it's a stick. I like the wheels... get those spots on the body touched up seriously. A white spray paint can is like 4.97, use Rustoleum it's good stuff.


youd pay less for a an SE-R cuz its stick??? i couldnt imagine a automatic se-r


----------



## Turd Furgeson (Dec 28, 2004)

I wouldn't pay no more then a grand for it, and that's being generous. I can see a nice classic bringing 2500 for the right car, but that car has too many flaws, and has NOS. Beat. I would stay away from it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

How long has it been a Florida car? Book value is around $1400. You've got the busted corner light, headlights are nasty, just replace those, busted up fender that'll need replacing and painting, various paint defects (not sure if there's any other dings or dents), The front Nissan emblem in the grill is missing, the corner of the dash by ther radio is garfed up although I suspect that can be repaired with some adhesive, no radio, missing a switch plug next to the rear defroster button, I don't know what's up with that center console bezel, no trunk carpet or tire cover. As far as I'm concerned those things outweigh many of the add ons. I don't even know what brand rims those are to even assess a value. They look nice. Can't tell how much tread is left and what tires those are. I'd be looking closely at how that ignition was wired in, and how the NOS was installed. I'd have to look it over closer and drive it, but I'd guess it's worth $1400.


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

you should just take the nos kit out and save it for another car its not worth selling it with the car. the body work is nothing, $45 for a spray can that had matching paint. $35 for a used fender. than another $45 for a spray can that had matching paint. $15 for the corner light. $100 dollars for the labor of the do it yourselfer. just take that off the blue book. than add an extra $500 and try and sell to some kid or use that $500 for bargining


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

PSr_SEX-R said:


> you should just take the nos kit out and save it for another car its not worth selling it with the car. the body work is nothing, $45 for a spray can that had matching paint. $35 for a used fender. than another $45 for a spray can that had matching paint. $15 for the corner light. $100 dollars for the labor of the do it yourselfer. just take that off the blue book. than add an extra $500 and try and sell to some kid or use that $500 for bargining



Tell him I will give him $500 for his jetta


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

i wouldnt pay more than....2000 the body is really minor, most dont know what they are talking about or they are just jealous cus they dont have an se-r. White is my favorite stock color, Since its a 93, everyone can agree thats the best year. Cus it as NOS doesnt mean its beat. If it runs good it runs good ya know. It has a decent looking header and ignition. The only thing that sucks is the 5th gear popout, I dont have it in my ser but i could imagine that its pretty annoying. Id say dont spend more than 2000 on it. anyone who thinks its not worth at least 2000 is pretty much a dumbass. Plus milage aint shit. Mine has 190k and it runs like brand new. It could have amillion miles on it, As long as there isnt any leaks, sounds or smoke than its good to me. Got to look at it from a mechanics POV. Good luck with it if u purchase it.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

1800 bucks tops. i would haggle as much as possible to get it for a low price. if you plan on keeping it you are gonna have to take care of the rust and some of the body damage and the 5th gear pop out which will cost ya like 500 bucks. but it looks all good.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

$300-$500 at the most in my opinion. 

-there is no stereo
-the body is in very poor condtion in at least 4 places
-the mudflaps are not present(they prevent paint abbrasion from tire spray)
-the headlights are in need of replacement
-the transmission requires major repairs or replacement.
-reason to beleive it suffers excesive engine and suspension wear. 

aftermarket parts do NOT add to market value and some actually take away value, like your NOS kit. that just proves that the car was beat on, or at the very least proves an excess of engine wear. thus reducing value even further.

IMHO that car's next owner is a junkyard or a hardcore SE-R enthusist.


Bonesmugglar: you seem to be blinded by your lust for SE-R's. I have a white SE-R with 190K on it, and that car is still crappy. _but of course i'm just jealous cus i dont have an SE-R!_ make me a sammich.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

needs carpet and seats need TLC, dash needs fixed, the fender, headlights faded out, need new units. paint shot, I can't see brakes and rotors and all the other things like shocks and springs, It has NOS, bad news with high miles, that motor will need pulled apart, due to NOS and I wonder if it has a higher volume fuel pump for fuel and an ECU for tune it. 

I see an exhaust- double tip. Stromung??? 

I would pay 1500, no more
Chris 92 classic


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Tavel said:


> $300-$500 at the most in my opinion.
> 
> -there is no stereo
> -the body is in very poor condtion in at least 4 places
> ...


This is the best reply yet but I'd at an additional 2-300 dollars to his est...the fact that it's a florida car means less rust....


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> This is the best reply yet but I'd at an additional 2-300 dollars to his est...the fact that it's a florida car means less rust....


oh righto, chicago cars are half bondo lol. :cheers:


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

Tavel go up to that guy and offer him 300-500 BUx, If that was my car and u offered me that much i would slap u in the fucking face.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL. i'm not opening that can of beans here. 

just make sure you have adequeat knowledge of the subject area before posting, it does no one any good if you give misadvice.


----------



## Ghost93 (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you all for your opinions and suggestions. 
Let me answer some of your questions...

The engine is INTACT!!! I have been tinkering with cars since I was 14 and I know what I am talking about. It does not burn ANY oil and there is little or no blow by which tells me the piston rings are in very good condition. There are no snipped wires in the engine bay except where the ignition is installed. All of the hosing (vacuum/water) is in perfect condition. It leaks absolutely NO fluids of any kind. Starts right up and idles at 800 RPM. 
The previous owner obviously knew little about the mechanical aspects of a vehicle so all of the mods were professionally installed. Here is an example of his lack of knowledge (which is the main reason I got this car for a grand)...
He said the oil pump was broken cuz the car would make a ticking sound when he first started it in the morning. The problem was an aftermarket oil filter that did not have the block off valve that the OEM Nissan one has. This allowed all of the oil in the filter to be emptied out when the car was shut off. So when you first start the car the oil must first be pumped into the filter before reaching the LIFTERS which were making the "ticking" sound.

About the body...
Minus the spots where the paint is peeling and the dent in the fender it's virtually dentless. And the gaps in the body panels are as good as factory. There is absolutely NO rust anywhere other than on the surface of the area by the rear left window. I even got under the car with a flash light and I also checked in the area behind the door hinges and in the trunk floor.

The rims and tires are in great condition. I would say that there is about 80% of the tread left on them. And the suspension is also great. There is no pulling on the highway and it muffles the bumps great.

About the noss...
I don't think this guy hit the bottle too much if at all. The tank was full when I got the car and I tried to trick him into telling me how often he used it. I said "you must be hittin the button all the damn time with all these damn turboed hondas out there huh?" He answered "actually, it was a waste of money cuz I have never really needed it, the car does pretty well against the hondas without the nos, and I've never gone up against a turbo one anyway."

By the way, I sold the car last night for 1,900.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i personally wouldn't have paid more than $800(forgive me for my first estimate being in chicago terms lol)...but you must've found an enthusiast. you did well dude!


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

Tavel, ur gay, dont kiss his ass


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

tsk tsk. thinking i care about what you think, what a shame. 

ghost: you still did great with that car, you must've done some slick talking :cheers:

i bought my car for 1600 and had to replace only the muffler. but mine was refurbished after an accident, the seller would simply not go below materials cost. otherwise i would've liked to get it for 1200-1300.


----------



## Ghost93 (Feb 6, 2005)

Tavel said:


> but mine was refurbished after an accident,.


You bought a car that was involved in an ACCIDENT for 1600 and you were saying that mine was worth 300???!!! Everyone knows that the single most depreciating thing that could happen to any car is to be involved in an accident.
Especially if it was hit in the front (hope yours wasnt).

And yes, I found an enthusiast. Someone who is not an enthusiast would've just bought a regular 1.6L Sentra with an automatic. For example: Do you think that those mid 80's Corolla GTS's are actually worth 3 to 4 grand? Not to us, but to the right people they are.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

it was a minor front end collision, just a fender bender..i saw the police photos. only the headlights and bumper were broken and thats it.

the refurbishment was mainly to the rest of the car, but wasn't refurbished till after the accident...hence it was refurbished after an accident lol.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Tavel said:


> it was a minor front end collision, just a fender bender..i saw the police photos. only the headlights and bumper were broken and thats it.
> 
> the refurbishment was mainly to the rest of the car, but wasn't refurbished till after the accident...hence it was refurbished after an accident lol.


Well if the car was salvaged i woudl take the motor that is it. 

Good job on the sale 1900 is about right i got 2400 for mine is was black 113k newer tranny and lsd when i sold it. but it had 2 small dent. The reason these cars get good money is because there is demand no b13 se-r's are coming off the production line and there is a demand for them. I sold mine to a guy who lived 6 hours away. So what about that VW in the picture?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Don't sweat it ghost, the car is well worth more than those B.S. estimates and most people know that. You can't buy a totaled one for a couple hundred, so you're sure as hell not going to get one that's in pretty decent shape for even several times that.


----------



## Ghost93 (Feb 6, 2005)

zlr101 said:


> So what about that VW in the picture?


That's my LOVE/HATE relationship. It's an 87 Jetta GLi 5sp. I have been doing a bunch of stuff to it for the last 2 years. Mostly trying to make a solid, reliable, good looking, good handling daily driver. You can see more pics of it here...
 My 87 GLi 

I just got my VDO gauge kit in the mail today. Will be installing those in the center console this weekend.


----------



## hereford7730 (Mar 11, 2004)

ive seen many se-rs for sale...from shit to nice and i have never seen 1 for less that 8 hundred... no rot,few dings and dents..its worth 2 grand to me


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Ghost93 said:


> That's my LOVE/HATE relationship. It's an 87 Jetta GLi 5sp. I have been doing a bunch of stuff to it for the last 2 years. Mostly trying to make a solid, reliable, good looking, good handling daily driver. You can see more pics of it here...
> My 87 GLi
> 
> I just got my VDO gauge kit in the mail today. Will be installing those in the center console this weekend.


Nice Vdub. Once vw's get so old the wiring starts to go i have a 91 gl i just did the full exhaust to wow it gave it some snot. It is no se-r but they are fun. I hope to get a good suspension under mine and new bushings.


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

a sentra E with 500,000 miles a blown clutch and tons of rust is worth 2 g's to HEREFORD7730


----------



## hereford7730 (Mar 11, 2004)

Bonesmugglar said:


> a sentra E with 500,000 miles a blown clutch and tons of rust is worth 2 g's to HEREFORD7730




bonesmugglar if u had any brains u notice that i wrote se-r...not sentra e...but if it was a blue,slammed,strait pipe...i would at least have to pay 2 g ..at the least


----------

